# Nessus o Nessus-bin ??

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Hace unas semanas me instale nessus (emerge nessus) y estuve trabajando muy bien con nessus, pero despues tuve la necesidad de usar algunos plugins que no estaban incluidos en el paquete emerge nessus-plugins, asi que la unica era hacer desde la consola: nessus-update, asi que termino e update, inicie nessusd con exito (se cargaron todos los plugins), inicie nessus pero al hacer LOGIN se queda congelada la ventana, la unica es cerrar la ventana desde la consola (kill ID_PROCESO).

Buscando solucionar mi problema, busque en el portage haber si existia una nueva version de nessus y nessus-plugins, pero me aparecio el nessus-bin, y la vdd no entiendo de que sirve el nessus-bin, o cual es la diferencia entre nessus y nessus-bin :S !!..

En fin, solo quiero que mi nessus trabaje correctamente, alguien que pueda ayudarme ??

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nessus tiene una base de datos tan monstruosa que al arrancar por primera vez si nunca lo habías actualizado, se "congela" mientras la carga... 

Cuanto demore dependerá de cuan potente sea tu CPU, he tenido que esperar varios minutos en algunos casos (de eso hace ya un par de años, supongo que hoy en día irá mas rápido).

No se que diferencia adicional habrá pero todo paquete que tenga su versión "bin" implica que podés instalar desde el código fuente, o directamente el binario precompilado para tu arquitectura.

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Nessus tiene una base de datos tan monstruosa que al arrancar por primera vez si nunca lo habías actualizado, se "congela" mientras la carga... 
> 
> Cuanto demore dependerá de cuan potente sea tu CPU, he tenido que esperar varios minutos en algunos casos (de eso hace ya un par de años, supongo que hoy en día irá mas rápido).
> 
> No se que diferencia adicional habrá pero todo paquete que tenga su versión "bin" implica que podés instalar desde el código fuente, o directamente el binario precompilado para tu arquitectura.
> ...

 

Hola:

Mi equipo tiene las sig. caracteristicas:

- Procesador AMD64 TurionX2 Dual-Core.

- 1GB Memoria RAM.

- HDD SATA 250GB.

Creo que deberia ser lo suficiente rapido ya que no tengo ningun proceso funcionando en vano, vaya mi gentoo inicia en casi menos de un minuto !!...

Pero que me recomiendas ??, que espere a ver si el programa continua o que hago ???...

bye bye

----------

## sag

¿Te has registrado para poder bajar las actulizaciones?

----------

## Diabliyo

 *sag wrote:*   

> ¿Te has registrado para poder bajar las actulizaciones?

 

Lee el post inicial, ahi esta claramente mencionado  :Very Happy:  !!... (si no estas registrado los plugins no se bajan por completo)

----------

## pcmaster

Los paquetes -bin (como mozilla-firefox-bin, openoffice-bin, y por qué no nessus-bin) son paquetes precompilados, es decir, que portage no baja el código fuente y lo compila, sino que se baja el paquete listo para instalar.

Llevan el sufijo -bin aquellos de los cuales también existe versión para compilar, si solamente existe versión binaria, (como por ejemplo nvidia-drivers y ati-drivers) no lo llevan.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Los paquetes -bin (como mozilla-firefox-bin, openoffice-bin, y por qué no nessus-bin) son paquetes precompilados, es decir, que portage no baja el código fuente y lo compila, sino que se baja el paquete listo para instalar.
> 
> Llevan el sufijo -bin aquellos de los cuales también existe versión para compilar, si solamente existe versión binaria, (como por ejemplo nvidia-drivers y ati-drivers) no lo llevan.

 

Hola:

Muchas gracias por tu aclaracion !!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo la menor intención de instalar nessus de nuevo nada mas para ver que tal va hoy en día... Hace dos años mas o menos como te comentaba antes, en un athlon XP (creo que 2000, de los que corren a 1.7ghz si no me falla la memoria) nessus actualizaba la base de datos a cerca de 12000 probes. Cargar toda la base de datos en esta pc, el microprocesador es que el que hace la diferencia, no tanto la ram o el disco en este caso, le tomaba cerca de 4 o 5 minutos, medido a ojo.

Ya probaste tenerle paciencia?

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> No tengo la menor intención de instalar nessus de nuevo nada mas para ver que tal va hoy en día... Hace dos años mas o menos como te comentaba antes, en un athlon XP (creo que 2000, de los que corren a 1.7ghz si no me falla la memoria) nessus actualizaba la base de datos a cerca de 12000 probes. Cargar toda la base de datos en esta pc, el microprocesador es que el que hace la diferencia, no tanto la ram o el disco en este caso, le tomaba cerca de 4 o 5 minutos, medido a ojo.
> 
> Ya probaste tenerle paciencia?
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues bueno cuando inicio el deamon nessusd carga como unos 20000 o algo asi de plugins, pero estos tardan en cargarse como unos 2 minutos, despues de cargarse los plugins ejecuto el nessus (vaya, el cliente como usuario normal) y aparece el login como primer ventana, realizo el login y se queda conjelado todo :S !!, nose si a este proceso te refieres que tambien este realizando la carga de algo para mi user ??, en fin dejare pasar minimo 10 minutos haber si se quita lo congelado  :Very Happy:  !!...

Pero algo si, esto lo estoy experimentando con mis dos equipos: Mi Desktop (uso Slackware) y mi Laptop (uso Gentoo 2008. :Cool: , en ambas como bien mencione se cargan los plugins por completo y al hacer login con el cliente se queda congelado !!...

Manana realizare la prueba en ambas, haber que sucede !!

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno, retomando el tema...

Pues al quedarse congelado en el momento de hacer login soloe spere como unos 3 o 5 minutos y pude empezar a utilizar nessus muy a gusto  :Very Happy:  !!...

Peroo...., exacatmente hace 3 dias o un poco mas, estaba intentando auditar un servidor y al momento de escribir el Target (ip del servidor a escanear) y pulsar Start SCAN, simplemente se cerro la ventana y pues esto me tomo por sorpresa, ya que tenia mas de una semana disfrutando de mi nessus sin ningun problema !!...

Para quitarme las dudas, volvi a inciar el cliente nessus, pero ahora desde una consola shell# nessus, asi que el proceso se quedo abierto en la consola (shell) y despues de hacer login y demas, al pulsar Start SCAN, me volvio a sacar del nessus y en la consola decia: Segmentation fault.

Tengo entendido que la Segmentation fault se provoca por algun tipo de error en la escritura de algun buffer, y este es sobrepasado de su limite o dimencion, podriamos decir que es overflow, pero lo raro es que antes no sucedia :S y no le he movido nada relevante a nessus como para que eso suceda !!...

Alguien que me pueda orientar ??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Segfaults en ocasiones pueden deberse a fallos de hardware. Sobre todo memoria ram.

Has notado que falle alguna otra aplicación?

Por mas windoze que suene, reiniciar la pc? (Por las dudas de que tengas mucha ram, una dirección defectuosa y mucho tiempo de uptime...)

Salud!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Segfaults en ocasiones pueden deberse a fallos de hardware. Sobre todo memoria ram.
> 
> Has notado que falle alguna otra aplicación?
> 
> Por mas windoze que suene, reiniciar la pc? (Por las dudas de que tengas mucha ram, una dirección defectuosa y mucho tiempo de uptime...)
> ...

 

Pues eso sucede ya por defecto con el nessus solamente, vaya, ninguna aplicacion me falla en mi Gentoo, solo nessus !!! :S, ademas reinicie 1000 veces, siempre falla  !!.... Y pues tengo 1GB de RAM, Procesador AMD Turion64 X2 :S !!...

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Bueno, fue simple:

El nessus es inestable sobre Gentoo, vaya, no el nessus, sino la version que proporciona el portage. Y para que nessus funcionase, simplemente me baje las fuentes de la pagina oficial y las instale, y Fin del problema, Nessus funcionando a la perfeccion (y vaya, en version mas reciente que el portage).

bye bye

----------

## AnimAlf

Desde luego, pica la curiosidad. Tiene que ser muy bueno. Para que de todos modos se ofrezca la versión superior en binario para no enfrentar al sistema a una actualización inestable innecesaria y poder disfrutar de las ventajas del programa en su versión más reciente.

Una cosa Diabliyo lo compilaste sin problema, pero debes tener un entorno más bien experimental. Lo comento por el diseño al que me puedo dedicar. A veces intento compilar librerias en su versión más reciente, pero me arrastran a todo lo que hay por detras, a actualizarlo o si no, nada de poder compilarlo. (sin contar con entornos chroot).

Una opinión

Sal Uh 2

----------

## Diabliyo

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Desde luego, pica la curiosidad. Tiene que ser muy bueno. Para que de todos modos se ofrezca la versión superior en binario para no enfrentar al sistema a una actualización inestable innecesaria y poder disfrutar de las ventajas del programa en su versión más reciente.
> 
> Una cosa Diabliyo lo compilaste sin problema, pero debes tener un entorno más bien experimental. Lo comento por el diseño al que me puedo dedicar. A veces intento compilar librerias en su versión más reciente, pero me arrastran a todo lo que hay por detras, a actualizarlo o si no, nada de poder compilarlo. (sin contar con entornos chroot).
> 
> Una opinión
> ...

 

Bueno en mi opinion, las actualizaciones o versiones nuevas a veces requieren dependencias mas reciente, pero esto no seria el caso para nessus, aunque aprovechando que tu lo mencionas, yo en lo personal no instalo aplicaciones que requieran versiones mas recientes a mis librerias de GLIBC o GTK+, porque  estas dos librerias son muy indispensables en el sistema base linux y para el funcionamiento de muchas aplicaciones !!...

Asi que si existe alguna aplicaciones que puede funcionar con las librerias en sus versiones actuales en mi sistema, pues no le veo el problema a realizar la actualizacion, al contrario, el sistema tendria una version mas nueva y mas potente, y no afectaria en nada el rendimiento del sistema ni nada....

Solo para no dejar duda, el Nessus lo instale desde las fuentes no por que quisiera tener una version mas nueva, sino porque la version que ofrece el portage no funcionaba correctamente, al momento de realizar un escaneo el nessus-client se cerraba y decia en la consola "Segmentation fault", y esto era imposible de evitar, ya habia desintalado e instalado todo nuevamente, vaya, hasta borre el archivo descargado por portage de /usr/portage/disfiles/ y aun asi el mismo error.

En fin, con la version de las fuentes originales, el nessus es mas estable y tiene muchos mas numero de plugins disponibles en mi nessus y aparte funcion  :Very Happy:  con esto me basta  :Very Happy: ...

bye bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23106 wrote:*   

> When using the nessus client connected to either the local nessus server or a remote nessus server with all plugins enabled, the client will have a segmentation fault when the scan is started.

 

Hay un parche que corrige el error ese.

Salud!

----------

